# Mt Snow 5-29-2010



## Glenn (May 29, 2010)

We headed over early this afternoon to make a few runs today. It was awesome. My wife took pics while I skied. While waiting, she found an iPhone on the ground. Turned out it belonged to a photographer who was there. He was really thankful and took a few pics of me hitting the last jump. I'll try and post those when he uploads them; really nice guy. His site is www.RJEphoto.net He's out of NJ. The three of us were trying to figure out why people would rather go to the beach instead of skiing or riding this weekend. 

This event was over at Carinthia. It was mostly younger people. I'm standing at the top in my Gap t-shirt....the dude next to me is tying up his white afro with a shoelace, another guy has a "Smokin trees and spinnin' threes" shirt on and there's a bunch of guys wearing girl jeans. So yeah, a bit of a younger crowd. But everyone was having a good time and that's all that matters. Despite no real order; everyone took their turn and no one ran into anyone when I was there. 

Enough yaking.....pics:

The snow:






Bootin' up:





Ready to go:





In hindsight, great shirt to wear. My wife had no problem spotting me:





Landing, behind the dude with the bright pants:





Just after landing the last hit:





It was so intense, I had to put my hat on backwards :lol: :





Had to pose by the groomer:





Again, awesome time. It was cool to ski in SoVT on Memorial Day weekend. Thanks to Mt Snow for putting this together!


----------



## vcunning (May 29, 2010)

The *GLENN-IATOR* rocks!

And knowing you . . . I'm guessing you were taunting the "GAP"ers with your shirt 

I look forward to seeing you at Kelly Clark's golf event . . . Mount Snow Marketing will be spanked !


----------



## drjeff (May 29, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Just after landing the last hit:



And Mrs. Glenn managed to get a Dr Jeff, Dr Jeff's kids, and Mrs Dr Jeff's right elbow(extreme left lower corner) sighting in this shot too!  LOL   I can also see that me and Glenn on a subconscious level thought that wearing orange shirts would be a good idea today!


----------



## Glenn (May 29, 2010)

Vince,
I had my button! Look on my lower cargo pocket. I never leave home without it! I shoulda brought my special hat.....

Jeff...LMAO! Holy crap! How did we not see eachother? I practically skied over you guys after that pic was taken!


----------



## vcunning (May 30, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Vince,
> I had my button! Look on my lower cargo pocket. I never leave home without it! I shoulda brought my special hat.....
> 
> Jeff...LMAO! Holy crap! How did we not see eachother? I practically skied over you guys after that pic was taken!



I'm highly disappointed that you guys were not wearing your GLADE-iator hats and your wives were not in their togas.  I can't believe you didn't see each other or at least hear Mrs. Glenn yelling "GLENN . . . YOU ROCK"

Althought we could not make it up this weekend, we've been wearing our costumes all weekend.


----------



## Glenn (May 30, 2010)

I'm going to wear my hat tonight at dinner. :lol:


----------



## vcunning (May 30, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I'm going to wear my hat tonight at dinner. :lol:



The Saloon?  Send me a photo (with Raymie kissing you)


----------



## neil (May 31, 2010)

Looks like a lot of fun. I would love to have gotten out there (not that I'm a park rider though). 

How did they manage to keep so much snow? It's not a huge space, but the coverage looks pretty good.


----------



## Glenn (May 31, 2010)

Vince,
It was dinner on the deck in Dummerston.....then fired up the ol' firepit. :lol:

neil,
They had some HUGE features from the Dew Tour. From what I gather, they pile it all up and hope it lasts until Memorial day.


----------



## drjeff (May 31, 2010)

neil said:


> Looks like a lot of fun. I would love to have gotten out there (not that I'm a park rider though).
> 
> How did they manage to keep so much snow? It's not a huge space, but the coverage looks pretty good.



Neil, how they pulled it off, as Glenn aluded to, is that at the end of the season,  they plowed some of the snow that they used to build the features for The Dew Tour down.  They then actually had a private photo/video shoot for the Meatheads, where the jump at the bottom was around 70 feet tall/deep.  

They then just let that pile sit there until last Thursday, when they hoped in a cat and plowed the 25+ feet deep pile left into what you saw in the pics.  From walking/rising my mountain bike around, they still had a small patch left higher up on Inferno, a small patch left at the top of the 1/2 pipe, and 2 small very small patches left from what remained of the final jump on The Gulch


----------



## thetrailboss (May 31, 2010)

Atta boy.  Ski season isn't over......


----------



## maineskier69 (May 31, 2010)

Kudos to Mt Snow for being able to pull this off.  You just dont see ski areas offering turns on Memorial Day weekend like they used to (at least try) in years past.


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 31, 2010)

That's pretty sweet Mount Snow set that up!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 1, 2010)

It was cool just to get and make a few turns. If I could do that once a month from now until fall, I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## 180 (Jun 1, 2010)

drjeff said:


> And Mrs. Glenn managed to get a Dr Jeff, Dr Jeff's kids, and Mrs Dr Jeff's right elbow(extreme left lower corner) sighting in this shot too!  LOL   I can also see that me and Glenn on a subconscious level thought that wearing orange shirts would be a good idea today!




What about the girl that Dr. Jeff is looking at?  What is she doing?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 1, 2010)

180 said:


> What about the girl that Dr. Jeff is looking at?  What is she doing?



I was actually waiting for someone to bring that one up :lol:  

Suprisingly enough (and honestly) I couldn't tell you, as I was looking in the direction of my wife's elbow, as she was taking pictures of me + the kids at that time.  But it does remind me that I need to actually check out the photo card to see what my families pics of that day look like, maybe get a better angle on Glenn's landing, or maybe what that girl was going  :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Jun 2, 2010)

Rich Earl takes some damn good pics. 

I resized them so they could be posted here. The orginals look awesome.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Rich Earl takes some damn good pics.
> 
> I resized them so they could be posted here. The orginals look awesome.



WOW!  Those are great shots!  Especially that 1st one!  Would look nice all framed up on a mantle or counter top somewhere!  :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Jun 2, 2010)

drjeff said:


> WOW!  Those are great shots!  Especially that 1st one!  Would look nice all framed up on a mantle or counter top somewhere!  :lol:



Maybe between a framed shot of NBG and the infamous "Picowicz" :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Maybe between a framed shot of NBG and the infamous "Picowicz" :lol:



Or how about a "strategically placed" life-sized poster!  :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Jun 2, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Or how about a "strategically placed" life-sized poster!  :lol:




That would be seriously awesome.....in Fisher's office. :lol:      ;-)


----------



## vcunning (Jun 2, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Or how about a "strategically placed" life-sized poster!  :lol:



Glenn . . . send me the hi-res photo.  I have a friend who can help with the poster thing and another friend with a master key.  And just for clarity, I'm innocent on any other similar activity that may have taken place.

On another note, did you get your invite?


----------



## vcunning (Jun 2, 2010)

drjeff said:


> WOW!  Those are great shots!  Especially that 1st one!  Would look nice all framed up on a mantle or counter top somewhere!  :lol:



Yes, great photos . . . except for the missing "shameless promotion".  And I might have worn a different hat 

www.GLADEiator.com


----------



## Glenn (Jun 3, 2010)

vcunning said:


> Glenn . . . send me the hi-res photo.  I have a friend who can help with the poster thing and another friend with a master key.  And just for clarity, I'm innocent on any other similar activity that may have taken place.
> 
> On another note, did you get your invite?



Nice! I'll zip those over to you. Big files...just under 1.5 megs each. 

We did! I need to respond through the "official" channel though. Loved the cards...very well done. And the return address label. You are spot on my friend!


----------



## BLESS (Jun 6, 2010)

6th pic down, girl, black shirt.  hello.


----------

